# PCR test requirements (flying to Dubai from London transit via Zurich)



## ScottL1983 (12 mo ago)

Hello there. I am flying to Dubai from London via Zurich (stopping off to get connecting flight). I have been taking a look around to confirm the entry requirements. Taken for the UK Gov website it states:


Must hold a negative COVID‑19 PCR test. The time the sample was taken must be no more than 48 hours before the scheduled flight departure.
The type of test must be a reverse transcription polymerase chain reaction (RT‑PCR) test.

Can anyone confirm (with source if possible) if the 48hours is from original port of destination (London) or from Zurich?

Thank you
L


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

ScottL1983 said:


> Hello there. I am flying to Dubai from London via Zurich (stopping off to get connecting flight). I have been taking a look around to confirm the entry requirements. Taken for the UK Gov website it states:
> 
> 
> Must hold a negative COVID‑19 PCR test. The time the sample was taken must be no more than 48 hours before the scheduled flight departure.
> ...


Are you breaking the journey in Zurich and leaving the airport or simply ‘in transit’ ?


----------



## ScottL1983 (12 mo ago)

Hello @UKMS It will be "in transit"

Kind regards
L


----------



## ScottL1983 (12 mo ago)

UKMS said:


> Are you breaking the journey in Zurich and leaving the airport or simply ‘in transit’ ?





UKMS said:


> Are you breaking the journey in Zurich and leaving the airport or simply ‘in transit’ ?


Hello @UKMS It will be "in transit"

Kind regards
L


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

If you are on one ticket (single PNR) and your journey is not broken other than to change to a connecting flight then the PCR requirements are from your point of embarkation (in your case London). Where it can become tricky (and not always considered 'in transit') is if you are on 2 completely separate bookings that require you to collect your luggage and check in again. If this is the case then you will be safer to make sure that the test you have done in London is also within 48 hours of your Zurich departure. To add that if this is the case then you should also make sure that you meet the requirements to 'land' in Zurich. This happened to me flying on 2 tickets (2 carriers) via Madrid, I had to meet the requirements to arrive in Spain as well as my final destination even though I only collected my luggage, cleared customs and checked in again in the same terminal.


----------



## psychopomp1 (Aug 5, 2021)

ScottL1983 said:


> Can anyone confirm (with source if possible) if the 48hours is from original port of destination (London) or from Zurich?


Its 48hrs from your first flight, if going via connecting flights all on the same ticket.


----------

